# Y'er Dancin'



## Infraredd (Jul 8, 2013)

Northampton Union Trades Club.
Not a lot of references to this on the net all I can find is these
Northampton: Irie White, United Trades WMC, Balmoral Road. 25/8/2006
"I heard on Saturday that the Trades Club in Northampton, Motown nights have stopped and that the last one one was on Friday 24 April. Does anyone know what has happened, this night which I always enjoyed going to was always busy, so is it more to do with the club closing or something, I had heard the Trades was struggling."

A planning application has been submitted for the demolition of buildings at the United Trades Club in ....... and the building of 22 new flats. Details of the application follow.

APPLICATION NO: ....... Date Valid 05/03/2008
Proposal Demolition of existing buildings and erection of 22No flats with associated access and parking.
Location Land at Balmoral Road Northampton.

Whatever happened it wasn't pleasant. The upstairs had residents legal or otherwise & their stuff is trashed & everywhere. Double glazing smashed right out of the walls. Seems that at least 2 squatters have been in residence at some time. The club is musty, dank, pitch black and thoroughly unpleasant.
Regular nite out then!




bar2 by Infraredd, on Flickr




yer dancin by Infraredd, on Flickr




seating by Infraredd, on Flickr




stage by Infraredd, on Flickr




stores by Infraredd, on Flickr




entrance by Infraredd, on Flickr




Family room by Infraredd, on Flickr




Contracts by Infraredd, on Flickr




card reader by Infraredd, on Flickr

And now the residential part




detritus by Infraredd, on Flickr




paint by Infraredd, on Flickr




fish tank by Infraredd, on Flickr




squat 1 by Infraredd, on Flickr




secret room by Infraredd, on Flickr




squat2 by Infraredd, on Flickr




sitting room by Infraredd, on Flickr




external by Infraredd, on Flickr

And lastly feeling dog rough in the morning




sccby don't by Infraredd, on Flickr

Can't say I would recommend this place to any one1


----------



## AlexanderJones (Jul 8, 2013)

Grim looking place... 

Great report.


----------



## krela (Jul 8, 2013)

What a mess! :S


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 8, 2013)

Awful state.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 8, 2013)

Looks a dodgy place, shame it's so trashed,
I dread to think what those teddy's were used for, in the pic with the porn mags! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LittleOz (Jul 8, 2013)

Yep, that's truly nasty, thanks for putting me off my dinner.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 9, 2013)

great glimpse into a dark and musty world


----------



## forker67 (Jul 9, 2013)

Seen loadsa bands in venues as 'nice' as that...


----------

